# AGR trips now showing on amtrak.com



## printman2000 (Apr 13, 2015)

Have not seen it reported but I was able to pull up my upcoming AGR trip on amtrak.com and on the iPhone app. The app then allowed me to add the trips to Passbook.

The two systems seem to finally be connected!


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 13, 2015)

I am so excited about this. It's about time.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 13, 2015)

Suddenly its becoming the 21st Century @ Amtrak! The new IT team must be working hard after some of the deadwood was shown the door by management!

Now if only the Ops, Maintence,Marketing and AGR people would get their heads out and start functioning as a co-ordinated team, we might have a Rail system that functions as well as the airlines, commuter and bus systems!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 13, 2015)

Just checked my Amtrak account and none of my future AGR trips appeared in the trips record. Perhaps this is an ongoing project or BETA as we used to call it. :unsure:


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 13, 2015)

Not for me and I have an AGR trip booked for later this year..... :angry2:

Current Reservations

Only reservations made on Amtrak.com are listed. Reservations will be removed five days after the end of a trip.

You don't have any active reservations made online.
Canceled Reservations

Only reservations canceled on Amtrak.com are listed. Canceled reservations will be removed five days after the end of a trip.

You don't have any canceled reservations available for review.


----------



## jis (Apr 13, 2015)

My AGR trips are not coming up in the App.


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 13, 2015)

Should have been more clear. I had to use the search function with the reservation number and email/phone.

Try that.


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 13, 2015)

printman2000 said:


> Should have been more clear. I had to use the search function with the reservation number and email/phone.
> 
> Try that.


OK...now I can bring up mine and my wife's reservations in the app...both AGR.

Thanks


----------



## SteveSFL (Apr 13, 2015)

I was able to pull up my CHI-PDX-LAX-ELP trip (AGR 2-zone) but it shows the CHI-PDX portion under "Departure" and the PDX-LAX-ELP portion under "Return". This should be one continuous trip. I hope they don't try to say that the connection in PDX is not guaranteed. I know that this is not currently a "published route" but it was at the time I booked it. I'm hesitant to call for fear they will screw with the reservation and I won't be able to make it again.

Edit: Just to clarify, I'm not spending the night in PDX and this award didn't take any convincing with AGR at all -- Like me, they just plugged in CHI-ELP and it came up with that routing option.


----------



## jebr (Apr 13, 2015)

Has this always been in the iPhone app? I know I could search by reservation on my Android device before, but there is no equivalent to Passbook built in to Android, so I could never save them.


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 13, 2015)

SteveSTX said:


> I was able to pull up my CHI-PDX-LAX-ELP trip (AGR 2-zone) but it shows the CHI-PDX portion under "Departure" and the PDX-LAX-ELP portion under "Return". This should be one continuous trip. I hope they don't try to say that the connection in PDX is not guaranteed. I know that this is not currently a "published route" but it was at the time I booked it. I'm hesitant to call for fear they will screw with the reservation and I won't be able to make it again.
> 
> Edit: Just to clarify, I'm not spending the night in PDX and this award didn't take any convincing with AGR at all -- Like me, they just plugged in CHI-ELP and it came up with that routing option.


I had that issue last year on a paid trip. It was not a problem as long as the ticket is correct.


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 13, 2015)

jebr said:


> Has this always been in the iPhone app? I know I could search by reservation on my Android device before, but there is no equivalent to Passbook built in to Android, so I could never save them.


AGR trips have not been available on the app or website until now.


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 13, 2015)

printman2000 said:


> jebr said:
> 
> 
> > Has this always been in the iPhone app? I know I could search by reservation on my Android device before, but there is no equivalent to Passbook built in to Android, so I could never save them.
> ...


That has been my experience.


----------



## lstone19 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hmmm. Nothing I do will bring up my AGR reservation for June. Maybe it's because it's paper tickets (due to a Thruway bus in there).


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 23, 2015)

lstone19 said:


> Hmmm. Nothing I do will bring up my AGR reservation for June. Maybe it's because it's paper tickets (due to a Thruway bus in there).


I just tested mine again to be sure and mine came up. Used the reservation number and email address.


----------



## TraneMan (May 1, 2015)

When I did our SWC trip last March, i was shocked to see that I was able to put my AGR Trip into Passbook.


----------



## reppin_the_847 (May 5, 2015)

This is definitely a welcome & helpful update from Amtrak. At least from this perspective, they've certainly come a long way since the paper ticketing days.


----------



## PaulM (May 9, 2015)

> Should have been more clear. I had to use the search function with the reservation number and email/phone


.



> I just tested mine again to be sure and mine came up. Used the reservation number and email address.


Let me get this straight. Are we talking about amtrak.com AND the phone, or just the phone. As far as I can tell, the website does not have a search function.


----------



## printman2000 (May 9, 2015)

Works on both the app and the website. On the website click the Modify tab to search.


----------



## PaulM (May 10, 2015)

printman2000 said:


> Works on both the app and the website. On the website click the Modify tab to search.


Thanks for the tip. I would never have guessed it. I currently don't have any AGR trips booked; but can report that it finds reservations that have changed.

In one case, I changed a reservation from #448 to #48. It doesn't show up in MY ACCOUNT (nothing changed there). But MODIFY does find it.

In another case, I changed to take advantage of a drop in price. The old price shows up in MY ACCOUNT; but MODIFY brings up the new correct price.

That leaves reservation booked thru 800-USA-RAIL, station agent, and smart phone???


----------

